# Houston Coffee & Cars, April 2014. Incredible Turnout.



## TheoGraphics (Apr 8, 2014)

Some highlights from the best Coffee & Cars in Houston that I've seen. These are just a few of the many cars there, I highly recommend that you check out the full set on my blog, as there was way too much to post on the forums.


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24




25




26




27




28


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW, VERY well done mate, some fantastic shots... Impressed


----------



## Braineack (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate viewing your posts cause it makes me wanna go out and buy that 35mm 1.4G


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 8, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I hate viewing your posts cause it makes me wanna go out and buy that 35mm 1.4G



Don't think. Just buy it. Hands down my favorite lens!


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 8, 2014)

Were most of those taken with the 35mm?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 8, 2014)

All of 'em!


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 8, 2014)

I want one


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 8, 2014)

Man I have been thinking the 50 is just a little too tight lately. 

when I found out these with the 35 it just solidified my desire for one.

Nice shots. I usually pass on taking pictures of parked cars but really like your set.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

Did you use selective defocusing or unsharpening in PS?  Some of these images just look unreal! (I'm assuming it's just the awesomeness of the 35).

I always love your photos!

Best,
Jake


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ill never not love an F50, every time I see one I get all giddy like a little school girl. Great shots, love all your work.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 25, 2015)

Great series! Love the processing!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Jul 23, 2015)

MOREGONE said:


> Man I have been thinking the 50 is just a little too tight lately.
> 
> when I found out these with the 35 it just solidified my desire for one.
> 
> Nice shots. I usually pass on taking pictures of parked cars but really like your set.



Thanks very much! I've been loving the 35, I can't recommend it enough. 



D-B-J said:


> Did you use selective defocusing or unsharpening in PS?  Some of these images just look unreal! (I'm assuming it's just the awesomeness of the 35).
> 
> I always love your photos!
> 
> ...



Thanks Jake! No PS magic here, just the 35 at work. 



Southbound33 said:


> Ill never not love an F50, every time I see one I get all giddy like a little school girl. Great shots, love all your work.



Me too, me too. 



BrickHouse said:


> Great series! Love the processing!



Thanks!


----------



## kdthomas (Jul 29, 2015)

This lens?

Amazon.com Nikon 35mm f 1.4G Auto Focus-S FX SWM Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras - Fixed Camera Lenses Camera Photo


----------



## TheoGraphics (Aug 12, 2015)

kdthomas said:


> This lens?
> 
> Amazon.com Nikon 35mm f 1.4G Auto Focus-S FX SWM Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras - Fixed Camera Lenses Camera Photo



Sorry for the delay. Yes, this is the one!


----------



## Droxium (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice pictures. I live in Houston and have wanted to go to Coffee and Cars, but never got around to it. Thinking maybe I should now


----------

